

Verizon Wireless to FCC: We'll See You in Court Over 700MHz Spectrum Auction Rules - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/verizon_wireless_to_fcc_well_see_you_in_court
Verizon Wireless has appealed the Federal Communication Commission's (FCC) rules for its upcoming 700MHz spectrum auction, charging the agency with overstepping its boundaries in requiring wireless carriers that purchase spectrum to open up their networks to any mobile device and any third-party application.
======
jsjenkins168
They are biting the hand that feeds with this move. It just shows how much the
telcos fear Google and Apple that they would go to these lengths to try and
keep them out.

